# 1und1



## NwdxLoCo (30. April 2004)

Hiho...

Ich bin leider kein großer mysql freak bzw ich habe davon wenig  Ahnung.

Ich modifiziere gerade ein PHP skript. Ich  habe ein paar Variable den ich mit  Datenbankname, DBuser, usw. deklarieren.  Ich weis leider nicht  wie meine Daten sind bei 1und1 Webhost unter Mysql.

Nun ich hab mich  auf mein webhost unter mein Kundeprofil geguck bei der seite 1und1 und nach information über Datenbankname, pw, usw. gesucht, aber leider nix gefunden.

Hat kann mir jemand helfen wie ich zu diesen Daten komme?


----------



## aquasonic (30. April 2004)

Versuchs mal mit deinem User und deinem Passwort welches du auch zum anschauen der Kundendaten braucht?! 

Keine Ahnung, bin dort nicht registriert...Ansonsten vielleich unter FAQs schauen oder denen eine E-Mail schreiben...


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (30. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von NwdxLoCo _
> *Nun ich hab mich  auf mein webhost unter mein Kundeprofil geguck bei der seite 1und1 und nach information über Datenbankname, pw, usw. gesucht, aber leider nix gefunden.*



Hi, die MySQL-Datenbank gibt es bei 1&1 erst in höheren Tarifpaketen. Die Daten findet man im Konfigurationsmenü unter "Zugangsdaten". Welchen Tarif hast Du denn dort?


----------



## NwdxLoCo (3. Mai 2004)

Hiho..

Ich besitze einen Profi-Paket 4.0

Unter Konfigurations --->  Zugangsdaten ... wo genau sollte ich suchen in dieser Rubrik Zugangsdaten.

Ich hatte auch eine Datenbank erstellt. Unter eine Rubrik kann ich eine Datenbank erstellen und Namen geben. Schon tolle Sache aber das sagt mir immer noch nicht  welchen user und password ich arbeite.

Datenbankname wüsste ich.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (3. Mai 2004)

Im Profipaket ist standardmäßig keine MySQL-Datenbank dabei, aber Du kannst Dir über den Menüpunkt "Zusatzleistungen bestellen" eine hinzubestellen.

Nachdem Du die freigeschaltet hast, kannst Du sie unter Zugangsdaten -> MySQL-Datenbank (oder so ähnlich) konfigurieren.

Die Datenbank, die Du erstellt hast, ist wahrscheinlich die 1&1 WebDatabase gewesen, das hat aber nix mit der MySQL-Datenbank zu tun, die Du für Deine Zwecke brauchst


----------



## NwdxLoCo (4. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Hat es mir viel weiter gebracht.

MfG.

LoCo


----------

